# Made out pretty well for Father's day



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Today my fiance and her two awesome daughters surprised me with some great presents. Still stunned by their generosity.


----------



## Jake R (Mar 23, 2010)

:thumb: haha thats awesome


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Great gifts there chris! 

and as a bonus, now you only have to empty your ashtray once or twice a day:rotfl:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice cigars and stinky ashtray. Great fathers day gift. Enjoy!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Your ladies know what they are doing for sure. 

Congratulations!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

oh nice


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice enjoy!!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Sweet!! Now that's the kind of ladies I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Very nice!!

Whats that cool cigar with the leaf on the band, between the Opus' and the Cains?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice gift, you gift means that their are going to keep you around for a very long time Bro!! :washing:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Very nice gift, you gift means that their are going to keep you around for a very long time Bro!! :washing:


dude your avatar is amazing lol I find it cool. When i look at it ....it makes me think of him saying "man... how am i going to smoke this baby"


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Very nice Father's Day for sure bro! Enjoy em'!


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Emjaysmash said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Whats that cool cigar with the leaf on the band, between the Opus' and the Cains?


Quesada Tributo, never had one before and the review I read on this forum was very positive.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Yep, gotta love that. Kudos to the ladies in your life. A word of warning though, if you "Made Out Pretty Well" On fathers day, you may be a dad again in the next year. LMAO. Nice!eace::smoke2::tu


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Yep, gotta love that. Kudos to the ladies in your life. A word of warning though, if you "Made Out Pretty Well" On fathers day, you may be a dad again in the next year. LMAO. Nice!eace::smoke2::tu


LOL! Dude don't jinx me!eep:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's awesome man. Congrats and enjoy those.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Christ said:


> Today my fiance and her two awesome daughters surprised me with some great presents. Still stunned by their generosity.


The generosity of women never ceases to amaze me enjoy!:eyebrows:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I LOVE that goblet style ashtray!


----------

